# The Blog by a little bunny's Slave



## Bunnylova4eva (Jan 2, 2012)

A blog about my bunnies has been well in order for a long time, but I'm just now getting to make one. Though the blogs name really only mentions Ripley, this is for both of my bunnies I currently have~Ripley and Taffy. I'll also get a couple picture's up of my past bunnies.
So Ripley is a 6 1/2 month old Pointed white Holland lop buck. He was born in June of this year. Earlier this year, (April 14th) I'd lost my bunny Jelly, a frosty point Holland. She was soo special to me. We shared an amazing bond, and I miss hermore than I could say. Anyway, so in May I brought home a sold black Holland lop doe, who I named Charlie. Shewas sick from the time I got her and ended up going back with the breeder as all the meds we tried didn't work and she was just getting worse. The breeder offered me a different bunny who a friend (another breeder) had in a recent litter. She knew I like the pointed whites and frosty's so she let me know right away. We headed up and picked him up.

Long story short, here's the little munchkin:


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jan 2, 2012)

Here's my 5 year old Mini Rex doe, Taffy. We got her at our county fair when she was 7 weeks old. She's a pretty quiet bunny. Totally docile and will do anything for food. Spoiled, softer than velvet, great at escaping, and will eat anything she can get into that isn't allowed. =P

Taffy:


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 2, 2012)

cuter than anything, both of them


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 2, 2012)

:inlove: Very cute--really love rexes.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh My Goodness Mia, your bunnies are BEAUTIFUL:inlove:.

Definetely on my Bunny Napping list.:biggrin:

Need more pictures 

Susan


----------



## MagPie (Jan 2, 2012)

Ripley's a handsome boy. It looks like his points have gotten darker.

I kind of have a soft spot for pointed animals. I have a siamese and Harvey is a pointed white much like Ripley.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jan 4, 2012)

*MagPie wrote: *


> Ripley's a handsome boy. It looks like his points have gotten darker.
> 
> I kind of have a soft spot for pointed animals. I have a siamese and Harvey is a pointed white much like Ripley.



I just love pointed animals.I was going to settle for whatever color came along, but then when the breeder offered me Ripley, I was THRILLED  ...just a _bit._





here's some more of Taffers:


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 4, 2012)

Aw! So very cute!
I'm a sucker for the picture of Taffy staring at you! *melts* 

Jj


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 4, 2012)

:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## MagPie (Jan 6, 2012)

Aaaaw Taffy. She looks so grumpy in the first but so sweet in the second. :hearts

Yeah I've always wanted a white pointed rabbit ever since I meet a few Californian Rabbits years ago. Very friendly bunnies. I kind of jumped on the chance to adopt Harvey. Plus I just knew that was my rabbit.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jan 7, 2012)

Yesterday iI had the bunnies out running in the yard (no pics from then though that took). Ripley was sooooo happy to be out..he was in Taffy's normal pen and began rubbing his chin everywhere. I went to pick him up and his whole chin was muddy from being rubbed all over the ground. Silly bunny  As for his feet, they were pretty muddy too.



That pic is just his collar which I really never leave on him. I use it for photoshoots at times with him and that's about it. But, its still cute.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 7, 2012)

I though rabbits were supposed to have harnesses, not leashes.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jan 7, 2012)

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> I though rabbits were supposed to have harnesses, not leashes.


...Hence the reason I said that I use it for photoshoots only. I don't leave it on him, or walk him with it. That's the reason I stated that above.  He has a harness as well which I will have to post pictures of him wearing-in fact, he just used it this morning.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jan 13, 2012)

Here's another of Taffy. Just thought I'd stick one up really quickly.


----------



## MILU (Jan 19, 2012)

Awwww, really sweet bunnies!!!!


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 21, 2012)

Love your bunnies. Love the different shades a rabbit can have. Love the patterns of shading on Ripley's front paws. And the dark spot on his nose really looks like it's gotten darker. It just goes perfect with how dark his ears are. 

Your Taffy looks like an Angel in your lap. Pretty butterfly pattern on her nose. And such perfect colored circles around her eyes. 

Looking forward to hearing more. Hope all is well. 

Take Care.

K


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jan 21, 2012)

Quick post but I couldn't resist a post of Ripley with my starbucks.:biggrin: Note: the bunny was not harmed in the taking of this photo by drinking any coffee  The cup was empty by the time of the photo shoot.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 21, 2012)

Aw! So Cute!
Jj


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 21, 2012)

*Bunnylova4eva wrote: *


> Quick post but I couldn't resist a post of Ripley with my starbucks.:biggrin: Note: the bunny was not harmed in the taking of this photo by drinking any coffee  The cup was empty by the time of the photo shoot.



lol. Love the pic. Can't beat a good cup of coffee. 

Thanks for sharing. Ripley is one handsome dude.

K


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jan 23, 2012)

Ripley met snow for the first time ever. He's a smart little guy and knows that when I glance away for a second toplaywith my camera then that's a good time to make a run for it. Soo, he hopped off the dry spot where he was sitting and into the snow on top of the 3' shed.And, he loved the snow. You cantell from the look on his face in the picture. And no, I didn't edit the smile in.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 23, 2012)

But did he want a cup of coffee when he came in. lol


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 23, 2012)

*Bunnylova4eva wrote: *


> Ripley met snow for the first time ever. He's a smart little guy and knows that when I glance away for a second toplaywith my camera then that's a good time to make a run for it. Soo, he hopped off the dry spot where he was sitting and into the snow on top of the 3' shed.And, he loved the snow. You cantell from the look on his face in the picture. And no, I didn't edit the smile in.



lol So glad Ripley loved the snow. And absolutely love the pic. He definitely looks like he's enjoying himself.

Truly thanks for sharing.

K


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Mar 17, 2012)

Forgot about updating the blog for a while...


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 17, 2012)

Same to you, Ripley.


----------



## Samara (May 25, 2012)

Bunnylova4eva wrote:


>




:laugh:

A-MA-ZING!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 1, 2012)

Ripley is adorable!

Have you bonded them yet?


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 1, 2012)

Omg loved reading your blog and your buns are adorable. The smiling snow picture is one of the best photos ever!! Love it


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jul 2, 2012)

Well, you all posting here reminded me I hadn't updated Ripley's blog in a while~ I pulled out my camera and got some new updated picture of Ripley. I'll see about getting some of Taffy. She's not so into the whole camera thing though..


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Love both pics. Definitely looks like one happy bunny!

K


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Oct 3, 2012)

Some updated pictures of Ripley-I got this wagon and put Ripley in it. I had been looking for one for a long time for taking pictures and was so excited when I found out my neighbor was going to throw theirs away.


























And, we can't forget Taffy. She doesn't like pictures so much so I don't take that many of her (not to mention she gave me quite the bite two weeks ago that STILL isn't better.. go figure):


----------



## JBun (Oct 7, 2012)

Ripley is so photogenic. He just has this cute happy face. Just love him


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Oct 27, 2012)

Ripley and Taffy got dressed up in their costumes.

Taffy-Tennis Player





Ripley- M&M


----------



## cwolfec (Oct 30, 2012)

OMG my mom and I just looked through your blog and each time there was another picture, we squealed louder and louder! How can that Ripley look so darn cute?! :hearts

But Miss Taffy is BEAUTIFUL too. I have always loved Rexes.


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 30, 2012)

Good grief. That kind of cuteness should NOT be allowed


----------



## sarah92lynn (Nov 19, 2012)

*Bunnylova4eva wrote: *


>


LMAO this picture is priceless!! Gave me a good laugh for sure :biggrin2: My Lilly bun looks a lot like Ripley. So cute !
Your bunnies are gorgeous!


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 21, 2012)

Awh love the blog! Your Taffy is just gorgeous and she knows it, that's why shes being such a diva with the camera  Ripley has to have on of the most expressive bunny faces I've ever seen... You can tell when he is happy/ surprised / curious / bored lol they're cuties... Keep us updated


----------

